# sous vide accessories



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Some new things of interest cropped up in my recommendations on Amazon.

First up is a a silicone lid for the common 12 qt Cambro, with a hole compatible with the Anova. That would help with long cook times.


They make one for the joule too, and other common containers.

I also am intrigued by this inexpensive vacuum bag system that's reusable to a degree.
The valves need to be kept out of the water but the clip helps with that.


neoprene insulating jacket has potential too. I've struggled with higher temp cooking some times to maintain the temp.


There are also rack systems and other gadgets that seem less useful to my uses.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Phatch, I would worry a bit about using bags over again at low temp cooking. If I was using something left over in an oven situation I may not worry as much because I would be cooking at higher temps with my inside meat item cooking up to a higher temp killing any bacteria. I buy rolls of bags and cut to the size I need.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Turn them inside out and run them through the dishwasher. My main concern is puncture and seal failure and these are heavier duty bags.

I don't have a vacuum sealer do I'm already using disposable zipping bags . Reducing waste has some benefit in the calculation.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Just a note- all I ever get is the Amazon smile logo when anybody links to Amazon. So I have no idea what you are talking about and I'm sure I'm not the only one who sees that too.

Try pasting the actual URL from the page into your post next time. See if that works.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

That's what I did. The software plays the conversion game.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

What happened to the links?


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

phaedrus said:


> What happened to the links?


That's what I was talking about. Anytime someone posts a link to Amazon on this board all I get is an Amazon smile logo. I guess I'm not the only one.

Edit to add: The links do show on my iPhone with Safari but unfortunately this board is unusable on that platform.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I do not know.

Everie is the primary brand of accessories. Look for them on Amazon.


----------

